# toujours / encore



## 3bien

Bonjour à tous!

Est-ce que _toujours_ est un synonime absolu de _encore_ ou y-a-t-il de circonstances ou il faut employer _encore_?(par exemple_ encore une fois!_)

Tu veux _toujours_ du fromage?
Il est_ toujours_ célibataire.
Tu fumes _toujours_?
Tu as _toujours_ quelque chose à dire?


----------



## Mout

Encore signifie que le fait ou la chose se répète, dans un contexte où il n'est pas forcé de le faire.

Toujours signifie la perpétuité de ce fait ou de cette chose.

_tu veux toujours du fromage_, cela signifie que, à chaque fois que nous mangeons, tu veux tu fromage.
_tu veux encore du fromage_, cela signifie que, aujourd'hui, dans le moment présent, tu souhaite de nouveau du fromage, alors que tu viens de terminer le morceau qui etait dans ton assiette.

_Toujours célibataire_, cela signifie que ton statut de célibataire n'a pas changé depuis un moment.

_Tu fumes toujours_, cela signifie la meme chose : tu n'as pas arrêté de fumer.

_Tu as toujours quelque chose à dire_ est un peu péjoratif (à mon sens)  : quelque soit la situation, la conversation, tu as quelque chose à ajouter (et c'est pénible, à la longue)


----------



## geostan

3bien said:


> Est-ce que _toujours_ est un synonime absolu de _encore_ ou y-a-t-il de circonstances ou il faut employer _encore_?



Le mot clef dans ta question est le mot "absolu." Donc, la réponse est non.
Tes exemples sont clairs; les deux mots sont synonymes. Mais prenons cet exemple:

Il n'est pas toujours de bonne humeur. (Il y a des moments où il ne l'est pas.)
Il n'est toujours pas de bonne humeur. (Il continue à ne pas être de bonne humeur.)

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

Tu veux toujours du fromage. Oui, ce "toujours" a bien le sens que tu lui donnes, Mout, mais on peut imaginer un contexte qui lui en donne un autre :
- Je veux du fromage, dit Pierre.
Or, je sais que Pierre est particulièrement gourmand. Je l'informe donc :
- J'ai préparé un dessert que tu aimes beaucoup : un énorme gâteau au chocolat. Si tu manges du fromage, tu n'auras peut-être plus assez d'appétit pour goûter à ce gâteau... Alors, maintenant que je t'ai dit ça, tu veux toujours du fromage ?
"encore" pourrait convenir à la place de "toujours" mais "toujours" me semble préférable ici.


----------



## Fidèle

Doit-on écrire : 

"il fume encore, il ment encore, il vole encore"

ou :

"il fume toujours, il ment toujours, il vole toujours"


----------



## itka

En fait ces différentes phrases expriment la même idée.
_Encore_ et _toujours_ sont synonymes dans ces contextes. La nuance de sens entre les deux me semble extrêmement subtile et j'emploierais indifféremment l'un ou l'autre...

Je me demande avec curiosité s' il en est de même pour les autres francophones...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces deux adverbes sont très proches, mais _toujours_ est légèrement plus fort et souligne davantage la persistance. Comparer :

_— Où est Marc ?
— Il est sur le balcon ; il fume encore.


— Marc a-t-il arrêté de fumer ?
— Non, il fume toujours.
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Et ces dialogues te choquent-ils ?

_— Où est Marc ?
— Il est sur le balcon ; il fume toujours (là-bas, sur le balcon).


— Marc a-t-il arrêté de fumer ?
— Non, il fume encore (aujourd'hui, il continue encore à fumer)._


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et ces dialogues te choquent-ils ?


Pas vraiment, mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.

+++
Je me demande si _toujours_ ne marque pas davantage l'irritation ou l'impatience que _encore_…

_— Où est Marc ?
— Il est sur le balcon ; il fume *encore*._ (factuel)

_— Où est Marc ?
— Il est sur le balcon ; il fume *toujours*._ (et ça m'énerve parce que j'ai un train à prendre et qu'il doit m'amener à la gare)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Je me demande si _toujours_ ne marque pas davantage l'irritation ou l'impatience que _encore_…


Et que penser de « il fume encore et toujours ! » alors ?


----------



## Fidèle

J'entends dans le sens : "il n'a pas renoncé au tabac, il n'a pas renoncé au mensonge, il n'a pas renoncé à commettre des vols".


J'ai cru remarquer qu'au Québec, on emploie de préférence "encore", et en Europe, "toujours".  Est-ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et que penser de « il fume encore et toujours ! » alors ?


Justement : c'est une gradation !


----------



## itka

> Je me demande si _toujours_ ne marque pas davantage l'irritation ou l'impatience que _encore_…


Il me semble que ton sentiment tient plutôt à la sémantique et aux connotations du verbe "fumer" ainsi que du contexte.
Vois-tu aussi de l'irritation ou de l'impatience dans les dialogues suivants ?

_Est-ce que Marc est à la retraite ?
- Non, il travaille toujours.

Est-ce que Marc est à la retraite ?
- Non, il travaille encore._



> J'ai cru remarquer qu'au Québec, on emploie de préférence "encore", et en Europe, "toujours".  Est-ce que je me trompe?


Je ne connais pas bien la langue du Québec, mais a priori, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une préférence en France pour l'un ou l'autre de ces mots.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Vois-tu aussi de l'irritation ou de l'impatience dans les dialogues suivants ?


Non, effectivement. Je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qui me fait parfois préférer l'un à l'autre… C'est peut-être totalement subjectif !


----------



## itka

Pour moi, peut-être une nuance subtilissime : 

_encore_ marquer*ait* une sorte d'étonnement de la chose tandis que _toujours_ se borner*ait* à constater un fait... mais ça dépend aussi beaucoup du contexte sémantique et je ne soutiendr*ais* pas vraiment cela ! (notez bien les conditionnels !)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas simplement l'idée de répétition de l'acte dans "encore" et l'idée de persistance de l'action dans toujours. ?


----------



## Nicomon

Fidèle said:


> J'entends dans le sens : "il n'a pas renoncé au tabac, il n'a pas renoncé au mensonge, il n'a pas renoncé à commettre des vols".
> J'ai cru remarquer qu'au Québec, on emploie de préférence "encore", et en Europe, "toujours". Est-ce que je me trompe?


 
À vrai dire, je ne sais pas. Je ne fais pas de réelle différence entre _fume toujours/fume encore_ dans le sens de il n'a toujours pas ou pas encore renoncé au tabac. 

Je comprendrais par contre _il ment/vole toujours_ comme = _il ment/vole sans arrêt, à tout propos_ (c'est une manie, chez lui). 

Je dirais : _Il a 35 ans et_ _il vit encore (!) chez ses parents._ Alors que d'autres diraient peut-être _il vit toujours chez ses parents._ Les deux phrases signifient qu'il serait peut-être temps de penser à quitter le nid.  Ici, je pense comme itka _encore_ = étonnement  ET _toujours_ = constat de fait

Entre _le train n'est toujours pas arrivé_ ET _le train n'est pas encore arrivé, _le premier me semble un tantinet plus _impatient_. Mais dans les deux cas... j'attend le train.

Autres contextes :
_il est toujours en retard / il téléphone toujours à l'heure du souper_ = en général / d'habitude / été comme hiver
_il est encore (!) en retard / il a encore (!) téléphoné à l'heure du souper_ = une fois de plus


----------



## s157steven

Je sais qu'il y a déjà des fils qui traitent ce sujet mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il vaut mieux utiliser _encore_ au lieu de _toujours_ dans la phrase suivante:

"Outre ces progressistes, il existe un petit groupe de jeunes conservateurs qui suit *encore *les traditions religieuses du mariage."


----------



## janpol

Je ne pense pas qu'il "vaille mieux" utiliser l'un que l'autre. Je crois plutôt que ces deux mots sont corrects ici mais qu'ils apportent des sens différents :
ces jeunes conservateurs suivent toujours la tradition >> peut-être cela est-il appelé à durer toujours
ils suivent encore la tradition >> plus ou moins sous entendu : ce sont des originaux, des marginaux qui suivent encore aujourd'hui, au XXIe siècle, une tradition très ancienne, observons-les bien car ils sont les derniers, ils mènent un combat d'arrière-garde; après eux, cette tradition s'éteindra...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je reviendrai toujours, toujours, toujours, toujours 
La vie vient de la cour 
Toujours, toujours, toujours 
Le vent vient de mon amour

Voici les paroles

Bonjour,

Je me demande si par "toujours" l'auteur voulait dire "encore" et non "tous les temps" ?
Autrement dit, es-ce que "toujours" et "encore" sont interchangeables ici ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il ya une légère différence : 

_Je reviendrai toujours_ signifie que cela sera sans fin, éternel pour ainsi dire, qu'elle ( il ) ne cessera de revenir, ce que renforce la répétition.

_Je reviendrai encore_ n'a pas de caractère illimité, sauf si l'on dit dans un style littéraire : _Je reviendrai encore et encore_. La répétition de encore rapprochera l'expression de _toujours_.


----------



## Ra.Os

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu les explications concernant _encore_ et _toujours_, mais j'hésite quand même dans ce contexte... Je me demande s'il y a une différence entre les deux phrases suivantes ou qu'elles peuvent signifier pratiquement la même chose.
Disons par exemple que j'ai beaucoup bu, mais malgré cela, j'ai soif. Est-ce que je peux dire :
- *J'ai encore soif.*
OU
- *J'ai toujours soif.*
OU bien les deux ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux adverbes sont possibles dans votre contexte. Mais vous remarquerez que, sortie de son contexte, la seconde phrase peut aussi vouloir dire que vous avez soif en permanence.


----------

